# Friends with Benefits



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 10, 2011)

So, you guys watched it?
How did you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


My opinion.. it was OK actually. I honestly didnt think that Justin Timberlake was such a good actor o.O! He was pretty decent!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

What about Mila Kunis?


----------



## emigre (Sep 10, 2011)

Would I be right in thinking this is a shitty rom-com?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 10, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> What about Mila Kunis?


Well, shes pretty good no doubt.
But, I REALLY didnt think Timberlake was this good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Gahars (Sep 10, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> What about Mila Kunis?



To quote a recent Wayne's World sketch...

"I'd Mila her Kunis!"

And didn't Justin Timberlake already give a really good performance in The Social Network? I don't know, I still need to see it


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 10, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Would I be right in thinking this is a shitty rom-com?
> "Shitty", I woudnt say so lol. It wasnt THAT great, but it was fun to watch nonetheless.
> The thing is, a lot of those stuff reminded me of myself
> 
> ...


I cant remember if I watched The Social Network, but for some reason I thought Justin Timberlake wasnt all that great(cant remember exactly from which movie I got that thought from).


----------



## Gahars (Sep 10, 2011)

The Love Guru? I think he was in that, and nobody left that movie without their reputation being tarnished at least slightly (with Stephen Colbert possibly being the only exception).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> The Love Guru? I think he was in that, and nobody left that movie without their reputation being tarnished at least slightly (with Stephen Colbert possibly being the only exception).



He was actually hilarious in the Love Guru. You're probably better off skipping to the last fourth or so of the movie and seeing Colbert's part.

EDIT: For some reason I thought this thread was about Strangers with Candy.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 11, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHHAHA HOW SO!? xD

@Gahars
It could be. But I think I just had him as a "bad actor" on my mind lol. I enjoyed watching him in this one.
I guess I got into the movie because I can relate myself with the plot by a great deal!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 11, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> BAHAHHAHA HOW SO!? xD
> 
> @Gahars
> It could be. But I think I just had him as a "bad actor" on my mind lol. I enjoyed watching him in this one.
> I guess I got into the movie because I can relate myself with the plot by a great deal!



I got "Friends WITH Benefits" confused with "Strangers WITH Candy" and we started talking about Stephen Colbert.

Justin Timberlake is good when he wants to be and he's actually got a great sense of humor and he's a pretty good actor. I thought he did a good job in The Social Network.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 11, 2011)

It was a good movie, much better than an average romcom. Justin Timberlake and Mila Kunis were both funny, they had great chemistry, and the plot was nice. It's worth a watch for everyone tired of all the other horrible romcoms popping up.

JT is a very good actor, I liked him particularly in Social Network. It's kind of interesting that he went from having a successful music career to now having a successful acting career. I actually like his music.


----------

